# Snow goose migration



## snowgoosekilla

I have started to seem some snows in central ND, anyone else in North Dakota seeing any snows around?


----------



## Old Hunter

A few small flocks in south central


----------



## EllendaleND

Havent seen a bird all fall. Any predictions on when they will start heading down here.


----------



## Rick Acker

Saw my first small flock over highway 2 this past weekend.


----------



## SDOutdoorsman

Saw a flock of about 40 snows and blues over the weekend in central South Dakota. Also saw tons of specks sky high migrating.


----------



## duckp

Seen a few here/there in NE SoDak.Very unusual for me.


----------



## dakotashooter2

Seeing some small flocks here and there... mostly mixing with Canadas right now when on the ground.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com

A few...should be a couple weeks before we start seeing huntable numbers is my guess. Probably same as every year calendar wise or close to it.


----------



## ValleyHunter

I have probally seen a good 5000 snows flying around.


----------



## Codeman

I have seen a small flock of 50-70 snows and blues in SE Nodak. Actually saw them when scouting for geese this last weekend. Had them fly into the goose spread and managed to shoot a adult ross and a beautiful blue that did not get shot up at all that I am actually going to be mounting. I was pretty pumped since I have white fever haha. I suspect it will be a couple weeks like others have said before good numbers are in the state. Seems like they usually get to the southern part of ND in good numbers opening deer hunting weekend.


----------



## gaddy getter

Anybody seeing huntable numbers yet? Early next week looks prime for the white birds to start moving down out of Canada! :bop:


----------



## snowgoosekilla

Saw thousounds of snows in central ND this past weekend


----------



## Zekeland

Lots of snows high and heading south the last few days. Been out scouting and some feeds are long gone and some are fresh. Hunted a very large feed last thursday. Farmer said they were gone yesterday. They had been all day feeding all last week. The weather warranted a few all dayers but not all week. This is the time of year hunting snows is a real gamble up here. I will try a few last snow hunts in a few days, at least the wind will be in my favour as long as the birds stick around. They should all be gone by the end of this week i predict.

Good luck.....lots of juvies.... :thumb:


----------



## Finlander

When does the deer season start? Want to get the snows when they are thick there before they do a fly-over! :thumb:


----------



## schlag

Found the largest concentration of snows in NW ND so far this season. Birds coming from the north as far as the binocs could see. New mallards and pintails moving in all day as well.


----------



## J.Jenson

I will satrt trying for snows the 2nd or 3rd weekend of November in the SE SD area. Can't wait! Good news about the greenies and pinners!!!


----------



## caster

Hi All.I hope you don't mind if I ask for some advise. I live on Table Rock Lake in Missouri and have never hunted for Snows.Each year I see thousands of geese migrating South.Most of the flocks are sky high but occasionaly there are some that I think might be able to be called down. I dont want to spend to much on decoys so I was wondering what you all think would be the minimum number of decoys to use or any alternatives like bleach bottles or torn up sheets.I guess I'm just hoping to find a flock that might be tired and looking for a place to rest for the night. Any advice would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Greenhead Junkie

Yes, the migration is on big time! Did a solo hunt yesterday afternoon for ducks up in the NW, which by the way was nothin short of incredible. I watch flock after flock for hours heading south. The best thing about hunting this time of year is no hunters and its easy to pick out the greenies if thats what your into. Always looking for new hunting partners that enjoy the outdoors. And yes, i hunt land or water. Please feel free to contact. Happy hunting all!


----------



## snowhunter16

anyone in south dakota seeing huntable numbers of snow geese around just woundering dont need a area were they were just wanting to know if there here im going out to lake thompson on 5 day hunt on friday any replys would be nice thanks.


----------



## Snowgooseman__SD

there were a last week but this last weekend there wasnt many around.


----------



## doubleclucker2012

seeing them start to move in heavy in the ellendale nd area.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com

Snows all over ND now - still plenty in Canada to come too.


----------



## Zekeland

Maybe plenty of whites left in SK.....I wouldnt be waiting on the snows left in southern MB, almost empty


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com

We're headed to Sask. in a couple days...supposed to be record numbers in our area, can't wait!


----------



## SkunkNipples

We hunted in Saskatchewan the last 3 weekends. Around Kindersly area. This week we had freeze up and snow. We found one open body of water next to a field of swathed wheat that is a write off. The birds (30K) were hitting the the field all day and the water hole was icing up by the day. We got 85 birds (32 Mallards 13 Specks and 40 snows) and then the next day we took 52. There are mallards up here still like I have never seen. The main body should be at Saskatchewan river we figure. Good luck in the Dakotas. Will post photo evidence when we get home.


----------



## kaiserduckhelm

Chris Hustad said:


> We're headed to Sask. in a couple days...supposed to be record numbers in our area, can't wait!


You guys are smart, doubt you see many other hunters and most outfitters are done. Next year we are going later to avoid the zoo.


----------



## doubleclucker2012

if anybody is ever in the ellendale area this fall looking to hut ne waterfowl im always looking fro partnerners text me alex at 701 535 0653 itd be fun to make some new friends and kill some birds


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com

I'm up in Saskatchewan right now and there's still a TON of birds. Big migration into ND tonight though.

Weather will turn up here Friday BIG TIME and we're going home - should push everything out.

Here's today's pic - how the week has been going. Get ready Nodak and Sodak for next weekend!!!!


----------



## GoSnow

Fantastic Chris!!!!


----------



## waterfowl wingnut

Anyone still seeing birds around? I know the storm this weekend pushed the vast majority of them out but maybe figured there would be some straggling pockets of ducks/snows. Still looking at possibly hitting up some big late season canadas this weekend.


----------



## Snowgooseman__SD

Lots of birds working back north in south dakota today.


----------



## doubleclucker2012

did well this past weekend in strasburg.


----------



## EllendaleND

doubleclucker2012 said:


> did well this past weekend in strasburg.


Yep........that we did!!


----------



## snowgoosekilla1

i am planning on going in nd this weekend anyone have any advice where to go?
Thanks.


----------



## doubleclucker2012

id say south eastern i guess theres quite a few birds there cause thats where i live. otherwise south of bismarck 60 miles by strasburg there was quite a few brids last weekend. If you make it over east by ellendale text me up 701 535 0653


----------



## brobones

Chris Hustad said:


> I'm up in Saskatchewan right now and there's still a TON of birds. Big migration into ND tonight though.
> 
> Weather will turn up here Friday BIG TIME and we're going home - should push everything out.
> 
> Here's today's pic - how the week has been going. Get ready Nodak and Sodak for next weekend!!!!


This can't be the only group from ND that made its way to Saskatchewan to hunt this fall..... come on put up some pics.
Still snows left in SK not a huge amount but still some here...


----------



## snowgoosekilla1

doubleclucker2012 said:


> id say south eastern i guess theres quite a few birds there cause thats where i live. otherwise south of bismarck 60 miles by strasburg there was quite a few brids last weekend. If you make it over east by ellendale text me up 701 535 0653


okay thanks and ya we plan to get around ellendale, ahsley, wishek, gackle, just all around that area.


----------



## BeekBuster

snowgoosekilla1 said:


> doubleclucker2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> id say south eastern i guess theres quite a few birds there cause thats where i live. otherwise south of bismarck 60 miles by strasburg there was quite a few brids last weekend. If you make it over east by ellendale text me up 701 535 0653
> 
> 
> 
> okay thanks and ya we plan to get around ellendale, ahsley, wishek, gackle, just all around that area.
Click to expand...

Let us know how you guys do


----------



## Snowgooseman__SD

yesterday was a weird day for the birds. was out all day and didnt see much move in the AM but come 130 the birds started to move it was warm and strong south winds. it was non stop flights of snows and blues trying to fly south and they werent just going to fields they were migrating. not sure if they sense something or what. lots of our little ponds are starting to open back up especially with the wind just chewing it up. Gonna head out here before 1 and see what they do got a couple good fields for tomorrow.


----------



## J.Jenson

Yesterday I went out 6-11 a.m. I was in the Howard area and came across a slough that had 30-35k birds on it, just stacked up. Some guys in a boat scared them up and I followed them and manged 6 birds. I wanted to try my luck today but the same slough only had 2, maybe 3 thousand snows. No honkers and flew greenheads. The drive back to Sioux Falls I zig-zagged throughout the area and saw 3 flocks and the biggest had roughly 300 birds. I didn't find any feeding groups or even a single goose on the ground.

I know yesterday was pretty warm with south southeast winds and today is suppose to get up to 60 degrees witth a stronger south wind, 10-15 knots. I'm thinking I should of tried further north up by Lake Thompson?? I don't know. I'm sure the birds went back north. Has anyone else been hunting southern or central SD?


----------



## MOmann

lots of snows in the heel :bop:


----------



## Riverhunter

I have shot over 200 snows this fall in the decoys here in kansas, we never have snows here until spring. Best day was 91.


----------



## southLA

With no ecaller?


----------



## Riverhunter

No ecaller just a few mouth calls.


----------



## southLA

Nice. I can't seem to kill snows without one.


----------



## Riverhunter

Luckily we had juvies stick around. Killed only 10 adults. I would upload pics but I don't know how from my phone.


----------



## Riverhunter

Here are a few of our fall snow goose hunts from this year.


----------



## Waterfowler40

nice pics


----------



## snowgoosekilla1

Riverhunter what decoys do you use?


----------



## Riverhunter

Tangle free slammers


----------



## teamshakeandbake

Hows the migration moving along? How far north has anyone seen birds?


----------



## bluebird

NE, some showed up this weekend.


----------

